# Maryland, Delaware, Pa Area?



## wanderer (May 28, 2015)

I'm curious to know if anyone is in this area. I live in northern Cecil County, Md.


----------



## Steve Austin (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm in northern Montgomery county. I can almost spit into Frederick


----------



## kizmit99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Howard County here...


----------



## Sheridan22USMC (Oct 25, 2017)

wanderer said:


> I'm curious to know if anyone is in this area. I live in northern Cecil County, Md.



New member.

From Cecil County! North East, MD. Looking for a mentor


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 25, 2017)

Lehigh County PA, about 1 hr drive north of Philadelphia.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi I'm a couple hrs away. Jersey.


----------



## dlane (Oct 25, 2017)

The prior software listed where folks were, shame that's gone


----------



## MonkMan (Oct 26, 2017)

Northern Baltimore County Maryland, 10 miles south of the PA line


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 26, 2017)

dlane said:


> The prior software listed where folks were, shame that's gone


Yes, Derrick, it is sad we no longer know where a poster is from.  That is often important information to understand the OP's post.  I hope we can get it back soon...


----------



## dlane (Oct 27, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Yes, Derrick, it is sad we no longer know where a poster is from. That is often important information to understand the OP's post. I hope we can get it back soon...



Yup !


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 4, 2017)

Bucks County, PA, about 20 miles north of Philadelphia.  I get down to MD often - my son lives in Laurel MD.


----------



## texanjohn (Jan 6, 2018)

I’m not far away, near Longwood gardens, rite off Rv 1 in pa, but I’m not a “mentor” by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 7, 2018)

Under the "Members" drop down, the map has been reinstated.  You have to be at least a sustaining or premium member to view.  So if you cannot view, make a small donation to get access to view the map.


----------

